# DP/DR CURE !!!! (( Iboga Treatment ))



## Palestiniiian (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello .. 
as many of u i have DP/DR for about 5 months i tried everything nothing is working ...
while i was checking videoss .. i found this website :

http://www.ibogahouse.com/

its new .. !! a 2012 site and the recovered 1's recovered in april and may this year !!

its about a plant from west africa that they found to treat heroin addiction 
and this is the video about it treating addiction :






RECENTLY .. they found that it cured some DPs .. in 1-9 days !
check this :

((((((( http://depersonalizationtreatment.tumblr.com/ )))))))

and this:

http://www.ibogahouse.com/depersonalization-natural-treatment/

i hope it helps and if any1 knows anything about this or lives near and try it !! .. cant wait to see results !!


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

ok.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive heard about it it basically cures everything. Its a felony in the US. You can go to other countries where they have treatment centers. Its like the ultimate psychedelic trip where you will learn everything you want to know. I hear it energizes you and makes your energy right curing whatever is wrong with you. Its like super acid.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

sunyata samsara said:


> Ive heard about it it basically cures everything. Its a felony in the US. You can go to other countries where they have treatment centers. Its like the ultimate psychedelic trip where you will learn everything you want to know. I hear it energizes you and makes your energy right curing whatever is wrong with you. Its like super acid.


I would not be surprised if this indeed works as ibogaine is believed to bind to the kappa-opioid receptor--the receptor that appears to be most implicated in DP/DR.

It is a kappa-agonist, which usually means a drug that induces depersonalizing sensations, but it may work by way of paradoxical effects. Perhaps also it could work via blocking out dynorphins or other chemicals produced within the brain that are likely causing depersonalization.

Keep us posted if you end up trying it out.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I would be too scared to try it unless I knew for a fact that I would be guaranteed recovered and I wouldn't end up in a worse mental state.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Jayd said:


> I think I would be too scared to try it unless I knew for a fact that I would be guaranteed recovered and I wouldn't end up in a worse mental state.


Agreed. There needs to be some real studies done and stats collected. Unfortunately, and sadly, even if they are, the fact Ibogaine is on DEA schedule I will be hard to overcome.

Along the lines you said. Salvia is also a kappa-agonist, like ibogaine, but seems to CAUSE dp in people rather than helping it, so far as I've heard.

Here's hoping Ibogaine works paradoxically, studies will be done, and it will be approved for medical use and taken off schedule I.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

sounds too good to be true, but interesting nonetheless


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

Jayd said:


> I think I would be too scared to try it unless I knew for a fact that I would be guaranteed recovered and I wouldn't end up in a worse mental state.


Absolutely, me too. I won't take ANYTHING that might even remotely have hallucinogenic effects, because I fear ending up even worse off than I am now. I'm convinced that if I ever took something hallucinogenic again, it would send me to a place I'd never return from...


----------



## Solveig (Jan 1, 2012)

I want so much to support iboga use in helping with depersonalization because I know that it has helped some, but my own experience is testament that there is no perfect cure to anything. I used iboga and ibogaine in November, 2011. At the time I didn't know I was experiencing depersonalization/derealization. I thought I had a whopping anxiety disorder and was perhaps on the verge of psychotic depression. I'd never heard of DP before. Had I know more about what was happening to my brain I would have never used ibogaine, simply because ibogaine is an NMDA receptor antagonist - a dissociative - with similar properties in that respect as ketamine, PCP, DXM, and nitrous oxide. DP is thought to be a malfunction of the NMDA receptor and the last logical course of action would be to take a dissociative drug. I can't argue with the results of some DP sufferers who have used iboga and come out healed. I do wonder if those people were perhaps suffering from a more psychological type of DP - a kind of DP triggered by dissociation due to trauma or abuse. I really think a physiological DP could only be worsened by iboga, but that is based on my own horrific experience with the drug. If you are interested in reading my story, here's the link:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31722-depersonalization-ibogaine/

I am still struggling each and every day with the damage ibogaine created. I was struggling before using ibogaine, no doubt, but ibogaine increased the symptoms of DP a thousand-fold and I believe it caused me brain damage while wreaking havoc with the rest of my body as well. I can't make heads or tails of my reaction as it is so paradoxical to everything I read about iboga, as well as the many people I spoke to in Mexico who had personally used it. I don't know why I had the reaction I did, but I feel like I need to put my experience out there. If I had read about even one negative reaction I wouldn't have risked it because I am a single parent of three small children. I thought I was safe. I never conceived of what ended up happening. I knew it could be hard on the heart, but had an EKG that showed normal heart function. Never in my wildest dreams did I think it could mess with my brain so severely.

I am working very hard to heal myself and am open to any form of healing that is safe. I know iboga works for many, but it certainly did not for me. I am sticking to the basics these days - pure diet, exercise, good sleep, lots of prayer, friendship, and loving family support.

I wish you all the best in your journey towards healing.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Huggy Bear said:


> I would be interested to hear what the SOURCE is...


Good point. I'd also like to hear from someone that's posted on this forum hundreds of times that had success with this. The fact that it is a drug that causes dissociation makes me skeptical. And then you have Solveig's testimony to go along with the worries expressed here.

The biggest problem is probably that not everyone's body works the same way. My neurologist is always pointing out that even when they are fairly sure that drugs act as a _____ agonist or antagonist, they are never sure what kind of effects that will produce in the particular individual.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude read up on *current* info...vaccines do not cause autism.

- things don't make the fda's schedule one by accident, that means it almost may very well be extremely addictive. This is not something to try without extnsive research, competant physician supervision and after trying absolutely everything including cbt, dbt, act, hypnosis, emdr, inpatient specialty programs and out patient intensive therapy and approved medications and each of those things for at least a couple moths or more. You're more then likely to find something that helps. Kinda
doubt most people have tried all that. And even then it's not a good idea


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

kate_edwin said:


> Dude read up on *current* info...vaccines do not cause autism.
> 
> - things don't make the fda's schedule one by accident, that means it almost may very well be extremely addictive. This is not something to try without extnsive research, competant physician supervision and after trying absolutely everything including cbt, dbt, act, hypnosis, emdr, inpatient specialty programs and out patient intensive therapy and approved medications and each of those things for at least a couple moths or more. You're more then likely to find something that helps. Kinda
> doubt most people have tried all that. And even then it's not a good idea


Indeed on the autism.

And I agree that this doesn't look like the best alternative. But it is actually on Schedule I because of its hallucinogenic properties (like pretty much all hallucinogens) and rather than being addictive has been studied for its potential role in treating addiction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

I´m a bit confused: Is it Iboga or Ibogaine that is supposed to be helpful for DP? Thanks.


----------



## peter_ (Nov 10, 2012)

I am asking that very same question. All I see are bad stories about Ibogaine not Iboga TA.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Dude read up on *current* info...vaccines do not cause autism.
> 
> - things don't make the fda's schedule one by accident, that means it almost may very well be extremely addictive. This is not something to try without extnsive research, competant physician supervision and after trying absolutely everything including cbt, dbt, act, hypnosis, emdr, inpatient specialty programs and out patient intensive therapy and approved medications and each of those things for at least a couple moths or more. You're more then likely to find something that helps. Kinda
> doubt most people have tried all that. And even then it's not a good idea


Actually, vaccines can contribute to autism. Especially the mercury in them.

The things that the FDA have listed under schedule 1 are drugs that seem to me, to be the least addictive. At least some of them. Marijuana and Psilocybin mushrooms being two drugs listed under schedule 1. Both of which you really can't get addicted to...I mean, mentally maybe. But physically, not at all. Cocaine is schedule 2. Which is kind of mind boggling to me, because it is VERY highly addictive both physically and mentally. I've tried everything an nothing has helped my DP. I agree, nobody should try Iboga or Ibogaine unless they exhausted all other forms of treatment first. But I'm really not sure there's a good reason it should be listed under Schedule 1 by the FDA.


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iboga TA is recommended not Ibogaine, and the FDA should not always be trusted they are funded by pharmaceutical companies, iboga is not addicting and because it can cure depression, DP, and a lot of physical illness, it is a direct threat to pharma industry and to waking people up from government induced zombie state where they are more easily controlled and exploited.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Jayden said:


> I think I would be too scared to try it unless I knew for a fact that I would be guaranteed recovered and I wouldn't end up in a worse mental state.


If you've suffered years of DP I don't think it's possible to end worse.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well said mmrrla I am going to do an iboga treatment again next month


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Well said mmrrla I am going to do an iboga treatment again next month


How was your first experience/how much progress towards recovery did you make?


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

This shit is crazy


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

This is crazy shit


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I suppose that a possible anti-depersonalizative effect of Ibogaine might be caused by it's action on kappa-opioid-receptors. Next year the first kappa-opioid-antagonist ALKS-5461 should hit the market, which would mean that there is no place for Ibogain.


----------

